# READ THE ENTIRE BIBLE CHALLENGE



## Netta1 (Aug 5, 2009)

My DH and I have been challenging ourselves to read the entire bible cover to cover.  Care to join? My goal is to finish reading the entire bible cover to cover by the End of December. I have divided my bible in sections and today my goal is to finish Deuteronomy.  

Feel free to join, let’s encourage each other here. Even if you have already read the entire bible feel free to join this challenge. As we read lets continue to ask GOD for wisdom, knowledge and understanding.  


Oh yeah I am reading the KJV and NIV and remixed versions.
Thanks!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd join if it's not too late. I started reading it last month..1 chapter each day.


----------



## poookie (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm IN!! i started something similar last week.

when's the official start?


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 5, 2009)

SURE!!!!

I'll get started today...


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it recommended or easier to read the Bible in order or mixed up chapters?


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 5, 2009)

LHCF2009 said:


> I'd join if it's not too late. I started reading it last month..1 chapter each day.



Its not to late at all! Welcome! 



poookie said:


> i'm IN!! i started something similar last week.
> 
> when's the official start?



Great! I started all ready but the official start date for the purposes of those who are joining is TODAY. 



goldielocs said:


> SURE!!!!
> 
> I'll get started today...



Sounds good! 



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Is it recommended or easier to read the Bible in order or mixed up chapters?




That depends on you and GOD :0). I am going in order from Gen to Rev.  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## MSee (Aug 5, 2009)

I finnished the Amplified last year and the King James the year before, so I started the NIV this year and stopped somewhere in Deuteronomy and Luke (I was reading chapters from the Old and New Testaments each day). This is going to be my incentive to continue. I'm not on the forum often though, so I'll just be glad to know there are other sisters reading also.


----------



## paradise1975 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge. I actually made a personal challenge similar to this last month. Its great to have sister's in Christ to participate with.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 5, 2009)

MSee said:


> I finnished the Amplified last year and the King James the year before, so I started the NIV this year and stopped somewhere in Deuteronomy and Luke (I was reading chapters from the Old and New Testaments each day). This is going to be my incentive to continue. I'm not on the forum often though, so I'll just be glad to know there are other sisters reading also.



Wow, thats great! Welcome to the challenge!




paradise1975 said:


> I would love to join this challenge. I actually made a personal challenge similar to this last month. *Its great to have sister's in Christ to participate with.*



I agree. Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## strenght81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge! I plan to read a chapter per night, Gen-Rev.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 6, 2009)

strenght81 said:


> I would love to join this challenge! I plan to read a chapter per night, Gen-Rev.




Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 6, 2009)

How goes it guys??? I didn't meet my goal yesterday....I read some of deut, I plan on reading some more today. 

Happy readings everyone!


----------



## paradise1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

I finished Exodus last night and started the first chapter of Leviticus. I'm continuing tonight.


----------



## MSee (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought a few tips from what I learnt during my personal challenge may help someone else.
1.	It may be easier to get a guide so you can tick off where you are or make sure to book mark where you are. This comes in pretty handy if you waver and miss several weeks or months. You will know where you left off.  Note, I may miss months in the reading through challenge but I do read my Bible everyday in my devotion time even if it is just one verse. (I can thank my mother for that habit)
2.	 Do not get frustrated if you aren’t remembering what you read the day before. I can’t remember all the good meals I gave my children but their growth and good health testify to the fact that they were well fed. You will be pleasantly surprised when life hands you a question mark and the answer rises up within you from a passage you read and didn’t think you absorbed. Anyway, it is good to maintain daily devotions for spiritual growth besides the general reading through.
3.	Say a quick prayer for wisdom and a listening ear every time you stop to read. Even though most days I would be just reading to accomplish my goal, I never knew when God would take the most out there chapter and turn it into an answer to a hidden question or a gentle warning about a bad attitude or habit I had been cultivating , or give understanding to some aspect in my everyday life. The bible is alive 
4.	Be encouraged if someone near you joins the challenge with you but watch out for the competitive spirit. It will trip you up. (I won’t elaborate, you can just guess how I know that )
5.	If you don’t finish in a year just continue into the next or start again the New Year. We have an enemy who would love to discourage us, but never forget that the race is not for the swift. Just find you own pace and assure yourself that the most important thing is reading the Bible. If you do finish celebrate. 
6.	Enjoy the support of others on this board. It’s a blessing.

I’m sure others could give more helpful tips. I’m personally elated that other sisters are doing this and I pray that we all finish. Off to read I go.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ thanks for the tips especially number 6; happy reading everyone!!!


----------



## paradise1975 (Aug 8, 2009)

MSee said:


> I thought a few tips from what I learnt during my personal challenge may help someone else.
> 1.    It may be easier to get a guide so you can tick off where you are or make sure to book mark where you are. This comes in pretty handy if you waver and miss several weeks or months. You will know where you left off. Note, I may miss months in the reading through challenge but I do read my Bible everyday in my devotion time even if it is just one verse. (I can thank my mother for that habit)
> 2.     Do not get frustrated if you aren’t remembering what you read the day before. I can’t remember all the good meals I gave my children but their growth and good health testify to the fact that they were well fed. You will be pleasantly surprised when life hands you a question mark and the answer rises up within you from a passage you read and didn’t think you absorbed. Anyway, it is good to maintain daily devotions for spiritual growth besides the general reading through.
> 3.    Say a quick prayer for wisdom and a listening ear every time you stop to read. Even though most days I would be just reading to accomplish my goal, I never knew when God would take the most out there chapter and turn it into an answer to a hidden question or a gentle warning about a bad attitude or habit I had been cultivating , or give understanding to some aspect in my everyday life. The bible is alive
> ...


 
Thank you for these tips MSee. They are all great and I'm thankful also to have a group of sisters dedicated to reading the scripture daily and to encourage one another.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd like to join this as well. I jump around alot, but would love to encourage and be encouraged by other sisters in Christ. 
If any of you have and iPhone or itouch, I was able to download the Bible onto it and now am able to read ANYWHERE!!! (the Bible app I downloaded allows you to take notes, highlight and bookmark and it was free - by Mantis). 
Blessings to you all!!


----------



## varaneka (Aug 8, 2009)

I read according to InTouch and other devotionals' assigned verses, but I'd love to finish the Bible. I've been a believer since my family first taught me about Jesus, so I know I should've BEEN read the whole thing by now.


----------



## ILYandY (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm on board too, I am also making notes to study daily. 

*Ladies please post back when you are finished reading your book of faith with your commentary of knowledge.*


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am still here...I am still in Deut..I will read some more tonight

PRESSING FORWARD, lol.

How about you???


----------



## CinnaMocha (Aug 10, 2009)

I am glad I came across this thread, I am awaiting a guide that takes one through the bible in a year, so I would definitely like to be on board...


----------



## kayte (Aug 11, 2009)

I made a commitment as part of my 2009 spiritual resolution in _January _to do this and I fell down some days... but ever since like ...day 80..

I have been steadily every day reading my emailed
page..of Through The Bible In A Year..

which comes from CBN every day..I read whether I feel like it or not  

I  am up to Day 222! so I'll trek along with you-all

Here's the web...

www.‏CBN.com


bliss......


----------



## MSee (Aug 18, 2009)

I had restarted at Deut and Mark. Finnished Mark, enjoying Deut. Fascinated at how many times God's people were told to rejoice. 

I got my plan from http://www.ewordtoday.com/year/ It gives you options so you can decide like when you want to start, what version of the Bible etc. Basically your plan is somewhat tailor made for you.

I'm really thankful just knowing there's support. Being on this challenge makes me feel more accountable to get my readings done.


----------



## Ramya (Aug 18, 2009)

My friends and I are in a challenge now. We are doing it in 52 weeks because most of us are students and well we barely have time to breathe. We're in week 2 right now.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 18, 2009)

Is this like a year-long challenge?  We read scripture in every service, both testaments so it's completed at year's end.  I need to actually READ them while there lol.  It's a good reminder...not to be late...and not to listen..but to read along with the liturgy.  I'm up for it.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 18, 2009)

^ You can take a year if you like..its up to you^ 

Welcome to the challenge...


----------



## ILYandY (Sep 12, 2009)

Bumping to see if everyone still on board. I stopped reading a few days but I am back on.


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 13, 2009)

*NIV "BIBLE" IS NOT OF GOD*



Netta1 said:


> ...Oh yeah I am reading the KJV and *NIV* and remixed versions.



 might as well post it here too:



momi said:


> ...The message version and *NIV* are pretty easy to understand.



*NIV is missing several scriptures. it's not sound doctrine so beware.*

don't be deceived,
http://www.jesus-is-lord.com/nivdelet.htm

p.s. not sure i want to even know what a "remixed" version is.


----------



## MSee (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm still on board but I fell off a bit. I was facing certain issues that had me parked in the Psalms and other relevant scriptures for a while.

I am a big time King James Version reader, even proved to my husband the missing stuff in the NIV, but you know what, I've come to accept that if the power of God can move a sinner to salvation by the writings of modern day Christian books, then it can move through another version of scripture. I know people who reading the KJV was like a veil to them but on hearing the same passage from the NIV or other versions, they understood, changed course and received blessings. So after vehemently being a defender of KJV God humbled me in accepting the fact that He speaks in whatever version He chooses, who am I to judge.


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 14, 2009)

MSee said:


> I am a big time King James Version reader, even proved to my husband the missing stuff in the NIV, *but you know what*, I've come to accept that if the power of God can move a sinner to salvation by the writings of modern day Christian books, then it can move through another version of scripture. I know people who reading the KJV was like a veil to them but on hearing the same passage from the NIV or other versions, they understood, changed course and received blessings. So after vehemently being a defender of KJV God humbled me in accepting the fact that He speaks in whatever version He chooses, who am I to judge.



there's always one.
it's just knowledge that if you're now aware of it, you _will_ be held accountable.

and for the mature in Christ, it will not be hard for them to put down the NIV and pick up and KJV because God will give those who are willing, the ability to understand it.


----------



## MSee (Sep 17, 2009)

Child0fGod said:


> there's always one.
> it's just knowledge that if you're now aware of it, you _will_ be held accountable.
> 
> and for the mature in Christ, it will not be hard for them to put down the NIV and pick up and KJV because God will give those who are willing, the ability to understand it.


 

There is much I can say to prove I was not just talking from mere feelings nor observation nor just taking another person’s word for it. I myself have cast stones at people who read the NIV. Now I can go down the road of the history of the biblical translations, the imperfections of my beloved KJV etc, etc, etc…..

But this thread wasn’t started for that and even if there was a thread for that I wouldn’t be inclined to join. I am so amazed at how easy it is for us to condemn one another for our different preferences. But I pray we could lay off the “doubtful disputations” (borrowed from Rom. 14:1 KJV) and get back to imbibing the word of God whether for us it is strong meat, Bread of life, water, or sincere milk. I pray that we read it and ask God for understanding and a filling no matter if it is the French translation. I personally want to thank Netta for this thread and I hope she would forgive me for this long post but I feel inclined to give a testimony regarding how her simple effort sustained a sister in a rough battle. I was placed in a new ministry this year and it seemed like all hell went into overtime to defeat my purpose. God kept causing me to triumph and so the enemy launched a new strategy. Women in my church whom I have supported, encouraged, wept for, fasted for, prayed for (and still would) started whispering lies behind my back. It seem like anyone I even smiled at would be told something about me. The perpetrators (even my close relative) were so skilled that even were confronted or cornered they would change stories or say it was a matter of misinterpretation. I felt alone and vulnerable. The attacks were so wide spread I didn’t even know who to talk to. I withdrew and went into battle with prayer, fasting and my KJV (of course). One day I was feeling down (to say the least) and I felt led to LHCF Christian forum and only one thread caught my attention. It was this one and I remembered I did start trying to read through the NIV at the beginning of the year and had totally dropped it. The responses was like gusts of fresh air, women not contending but wanting to encourage one another to accomplish a good thing. Not only was it a timely diversion for me but much to my pleasure, when I restarted Deuteronomy it ministered to me powerfully regarding the battle I was facing. I must share what has become my verse of the year, “For the LORD your God is God of gods and Lord of lords, the great God, mighty and awesome, who shows no partiality and accepts no bribes.” Deut. 10:17 NIV

If I have offended any by this post please forgive me. Ladies the enemy would like nothing more than to close this thread. He will even try and pit us against each other if that’s what it takes. Please let’s fight on and endure to the end of whatever bible we are reading.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Sep 17, 2009)

OH Yeah Im so in!!! I started reading the bible about when this thread came out...yet i didnt spot it until now. I really want to read the whole thing.


----------



## Netta1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Child0fGod said:


> might as well post it here too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Remixed version..

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Th...erson/e/9781600061790/?itm=2&USRI=bible+remix

Read it, if you like it great!  If you don't like it great, at least you know what you don't like. right?  I am trying to read it and other versions, I've got a loooooong way to read lol. I don't split hairs about the word, I'm just reading it. The Holy Spirit is my guide when I read... but thanks for your warning. 

Please pray for us as we press towards reading GODs word and as we seek understanding. This thread is about support. 




MSee said:


> There is much I can say to prove I was not just talking from mere feelings nor observation nor just taking another person’s word for it. I myself have cast stones at people who read the NIV. Now I can go down the road of the history of the biblical translations, the imperfections of my beloved KJV etc, etc, etc…..
> 
> But this thread wasn’t started for that and even if there was a thread for that I wouldn’t be inclined to join. I am so amazed at how easy it is for us to condemn one another for our different preferences. But I pray we could lay off the “doubtful disputations” (borrowed from Rom. 14:1 KJV)....
> 
> I felt led to LHCF Christian forum and only one thread caught my attention. It was this one and I remembered I did start trying to read through the NIV at the beginning of the year and had totally dropped it. The responses was like gusts of fresh air, women not contending but wanting to encourage one another to accomplish a good thing. Not only was it a timely diversion for me but much to my pleasure, when I restarted Deuteronomy it ministered to me powerfully regarding the battle I was facing. I must share what has become my verse of the year, “For the LORD your God is God of gods and Lord of lords, the great God, mighty and awesome, who shows no partiality and accepts no bribes.” Deut. 10:17 NIV


 

Thank you! I was talking to GOD about 1.5 hours ago, I asked him something specific and then I saw your email  Thank you! I didn't know if I was making a spiritual difference in anyones life as of lately. I have been BUSY with school, work and business. People started guilting me about ministry and not adding extra stuff on my plate...but to GOD be the GLORY and the HONOR. My ministry is in me rather I am doing homework/working/conducting business/or on FOTKI... GOD has the ability to find an avenue to reach his people.  Check out my fotki if you have time... I have a ministry section... I've had the section for years...its not about me, I just want to reach GODS people however I can.... I make that an open invite...

BLESSINGS! 




BlackHairDiva said:


> OH Yeah Im so in!!! I started reading the bible about when this thread came out...yet i didnt spot it until now. I really want to read the whole thing.




Thanks for joining and welcome!


----------



## MSee (Oct 5, 2009)

Creeping through Joshua and Luke. 

Netta I recall reading your ministry section on your fotki a long time ago. I need to go and visit it again indeed. In this season I'm going through I keep myself immersed in godly counsel (or I might get carnal and retaliate).

I pray all who joined are still reading and being blessed.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: NIV "BIBLE" IS NOT OF GOD*

What the NIV is about.  
http://www.biblegateway.com/versions/New-International-Version-NIV-Bible/

"Taken from the best available Hebrew, Aramaic and Greek texts"...through scholarship.  Many churches use NIV.  I use bibles approved by my church and Jewish editions.  I personally do not prefer KJV...but I do have a copy I'm willing to trade for shipping costs only.  It's bilingual Spanish-English for anybody interested.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 5, 2009)

I started reading the Bible through after my pastor mentioned something about it in church several weeks ago.  I stopped for a few weeks, but I feel motivated to get back in my word as well as study for a big exam I have coming up.  I have the KJV but I want to get the ESV Study Bible as well to gather more meaning and understanding as I read.  I am still in Genesis (I needed encouragement and skipped to Psalms for a few weeks) and plan on picking up the study bible this week.  

This is just what I need to keep me going.  Thank you.  Be blessed, everyone.


----------



## MSee (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm convinced I'm in warfare. It seems like everytime I finally settle down to read, I get sleepy. As a matter of fact even my normal devotional time has gone askew . Anyone else experiencing this?

I have to examine myself and get my act together.


----------

